# 30-0-0-7 yay!



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, I bought a 240sx for 700, guy said it might have a bad fuel sensor, or fuel pump, or a bad head gasket. I checked my timing, checked for spark, checked for fuel..

it had all of those, did a compression check. . . 

30-0-0-7 was the compression I got "dry"

opened up the oil plug on the top of the motor, and the previous owner toasted the shit out of it, smelt like burnt popcorn. . .

so now I guess Its either fix what is fried, Or call the local Japanese motor places and see if they got either a sr20det, or a ka24e..


any suggestions, I'm open too.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it would be easier to find another motor and drop it in, but if you have the money i say swap.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> it would be easier to find another motor and drop it in, but if you have the money i say swap.


yeah the ka is good enough


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, I heard that they last a lot ass time, and could be better then the sr20det if treated right, like polished and bored and what not... 

So yeah, would a bored, port and polished ka24e, bet a sr20det at 8psi?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a sure bet that the KA would see the SR's tail lights fade away.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

=[ 

damn I was hopin there was some way I could get a KA better then a SR 

What about a RB v SR? 8psi each both are s13


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

depends which RB you're talking about.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

The RB26DETT

Nah I don't have the money for that, 

Probably a RB20DET


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

RB20's and SR's are about even as power goes, but an SR is lighter, so i'd say an SR could beat a RB20.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

What about just sticking with the KA24DE, that would be a lot cheaper in the long run, then with the money I'd spend in the SR20DET I could add to the KA


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, c'mon rogo, be fair to the ka. boosted ka's are no joke when built right, even though i myself have gone the sr route...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Alex523 said:


> What about just sticking with the KA24DE, that would be a lot cheaper in the long run, then with the money I'd spend in the SR20DET I could add to the KA


yes, the KA would be cheaper, but with stock internals will make it very unreliable. the only i would even think of turboing a KA is if the bottem end was built to handle boost.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Were can I find parts and a engine for the KA? I think I'm heading in the wrong direction and can't find it. . . 

If I get a KA, it would be for the time being, after a month or so, I'd start with downpipes and headers, and maybe end up working from the bottom up..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im running my stock internal'd ka at 11lbs daily. so far so good and its been a few thousand miles already.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

What is the most PSI you have ran in it, I heard that if treated right they could run at 14PSI daily.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the most i ran was 15lbs a couple times when i was having boost controller problems. now i just run it at 11lbs all the time.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I called around about getting a stock KA24DE they wanted anywhere from 1.6k - 2.2k

with installation, yet I could have my friend install it for 200...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Asleep said:


> haha, c'mon rogo, be fair to the ka. boosted ka's are no joke when built right, even though i myself have gone the sr route...


Just kidding around. I've seen both good KA-T's and SR's running on par. Sure a KA-T can be built to put out a lot of power and be reliable but it looks like it's easier to build up an SR because of the availability of much more performance parts. I would say the cost is probably comparable between the two motors.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah now they are. used to be the ka was the bastard child of the nissan family. now its getting recognized and receiving some much needed support. its going to be interesting to see my sr go, ive put quite a bit of money into during these last couple of months.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

If I could find a cheap KA24 for cheap, I'd so get one..


----------

